# Post your best work ...



## Troels Folmann (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi everybody,

I am religiously self-critical and as of today only have two compositions that I can go back and enjoy.

I would love to hear if anybody else feels the same way - and what your compositions sound like.





Cheers T


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey troels, it's important to remember that people who compose/play instruments/have any real ear training listen to music quite different.

And of course sitting at a sequencer writing the music we hear our music way different as well, and what might sound like it's too simplistic and doesn't develop enough might be because we have heard every part of it a hundred times more than the person who's clicking on it for the first time when it's done. 

I know remembering those things won't stop you from being critical of yourself, but will hopefully make you feel more deserving when you receive compliments. And because of those reasons, the compositions other people like of yours might not line up at all with what you are proud of personally.


Honestly the handful of things that people have reached out to me about how much they liked were things they did in one to three days crunch and didn't really have time to revise anything... These tend to be not particularly complicated to listen to, because I didn't have enough time to over complicate them... But from my perspective I always internally cringe because for some reason when I listen to my old music I can't help but feel like I'm wasting potential, that I could have written better, etc. 

I'm slowly getting over the paralysis that years of this had settled in like a plaque on my writing self-esteem. I'm still telling myself that learning how to orchestrate it's a good excuse to take my sweet time, but in reality the bar for what is required to make something that is emotionally communicatable for someone else to listen to is not that high, and even though the greatest composers who have been dead hundreds of years wrote hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of pieces of music, society will only remember a handful from each one of them.


----------



## CT (Feb 8, 2021)

I enjoy that second one a lot, Troels! The demos you've done for Insolidus and Silka are also really nice.

I have the same problem you have. Sometimes my girlfriend or others might be able to convince me of something's worth. Sometimes, I feel like it might be our lot as composers to just not be that thrilled with our own output. We have everybody else's music to enjoy, after all. Maybe it's just our job to add into the pool of stuff that might mean something for others.

I'm kind of musically selfish though so I don't really accept that... I would love to eventually figure out how to make exactly the kind of thing I want to hear, if it's indeed ever really possible to have that kind of meaningful relationship with something of your own.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 8, 2021)

Troels, I have that second one of yours in a playlist I frequently return to. Love it. It has also been instrumental in me buying the Century libraries  but that’s another story. Great piece. Love the first one too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CT (Feb 8, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> even though the greatest composers who have been dead hundreds of years wrote hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of pieces of music, society will only remember a handful from each one of them.


This is a good point. And what do we tend to measure our own work against? For my part, I know that I'm not looking at that dopey piano meandering I just did or whatever and comparing it to an appropriate model. No, everything I do gets held up to the most cosmos-resonating, ecstatic, transcendent musical experiences I've ever had. Not the most useful standard. But it can sometimes feel like anything less than that is pointless.


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 8, 2021)

Troels,
I’ve got a Soundcloud playlist dedicated to your tunes that I’ve been listening over and over while working.
The 2 you picked are high on my list.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Feb 8, 2021)

Love your stuff, Troels. My favorite is actually just called "Arcs Demonstration" for Century Strings. That is just breathtaking in its simple beauty. Your Silka demos are gorgeous, too.

My reaction to almost all of my work is an eyeroll or shrug, but I'm pretty proud of this. I like how I married my influences here. Male vocals are me. Female vocals are a friend.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 8, 2021)

Mike T said:


> The demos you've done for Insolidus and Silka are also really nice.


Troels could make a sampled shoe demo that's sellable.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 8, 2021)

@Troels Folmann 

This is another one I can easily have on repeat for hours:









8Dio Santur: "Full Felt Mallet" by Troels Folmann


This set primarily contains samples from 8Dio Santur - a virtual music software instrument (VST/AU/AAX) by www.8dio.com Follow us on Facebook: www.facebook.com/8dio.productions Follow us on Twitter:




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## muk (Feb 8, 2021)

These are fantastic pieces Troels! Both the compositions and the mockups are stunning.

The quality of the pieces you posted actually makes it very hard to post something myself. I'll do so anyway.


The first piece of my own I do listen to from time to time is one for strings alone. It has a bit of sentimental value for me too (it's the first piece where I didn't think my mockup is plain bad):









Emotional Strings Track 1.mp3 | Powered by Box







app.box.com





A piece in two versions. One for string quartet - I had no chance with a mockup on this one, so it's a real recording. And an alternative version for piano:

https://app.box.com/s/tlxqk05gffeotbq70yah18fb3w0yb12s









Sunt lacrimae rerum reprise Noire.mp3 | Powered by Box







app.box.com






And finally one piece in the style of film music:









Filmmusic Main Theme v2.mp3 | Powered by Box







app.box.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 8, 2021)

This thread makes me happy somehow. Just the effect of people being vulnerable and sharing the magic that is music I guess. Thanks all! A beam of positivity... I could really use right now...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 8, 2021)

Mike T said:


> This is a good point. And what do we tend to measure our own work against? For my part, I know that I'm not looking at that dopey piano meandering I just did or whatever and comparing it to an appropriate model. No, everything I do gets held up to the most cosmos-resonating, ecstatic, transcendent musical experiences I've ever had. Not the most useful standard. But it can sometimes feel like anything less than that is pointless.


FWIW Mike, I really like your music. I'd like to hear more of it (shrugs.)

Generally (strangely?) I find I like my own stuff. Not because it's the work of a genius, but because it's written according to my own taste. My wife generally dislikes it. My daughter, sometimes.

Years back I would be confused when someone didn't like my music. Now I just remember that everyone hears things differently and has different tastes. I tend not to post on the forum as what I write for the "day job" is of no interest to the VI crowd (follow the profile link if you want to listen to hours of vaguely retro R&B/Pop instrumentals) but maybe one day I'll actually use the orchestral libraries I've got.

I'd love to see more member compositions posted on the forum, but I think there's a bias towards the "toys" in this community rather than the end result. But that's a convo for another time. Like the good doctor above, I'm enjoying the conversation.

EDIT: Actually, in the spirit of the thread here's one I can actually share. Proud of this one as it was written in a panic against the clock using almost exclusively Albion ONE. Slight pity the sound was deliberately "grunged up" at the dub.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 8, 2021)

Alex Niedt said:


> Love your stuff, Troels. My favorite is actually just called "Arcs Demonstration" for Century Strings. That is just breathtaking in its simple beauty. Your Silka demos are gorgeous, too.
> 
> My reaction to almost all of my work is an eyeroll or shrug, but I'm pretty proud of this. I like how I married my influences here. Male vocals are me. Female vocals are a friend.



Stunning, Alex. Loved this. I wish I could sing..


muk said:


> And finally one piece in the style of film music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this, Muk. Really intricate strings and hits the mark for me. I feel I might be able to get through this inbox now..


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 8, 2021)

Mike T said:


> No, everything I do gets held up to the most cosmos-resonating, ecstatic, transcendent musical experiences I've ever had. Not the most useful standard.


honestly, even trying to compare everything I make the piece I like the most that I've written is equally useless.

Meanwhile 99% of the forum would be happy to compose john williams' throw away scraps but that guy used to just write a few bars every single day. The vast majority of music he's written has probably never been heard, and yet he's going to be crystallized in time against his peers in a few hundred years.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 8, 2021)

muk said:


> One for string quartet


❤️


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 8, 2021)

in light of my hot take that most of what we make shouldn't be our magnum opus - I'm going to post something I'm proud of: I had an idea earlier today and actually sketched the concept out a little in my DAW:


View attachment ObscuredSketch.mp3


not a masterpiece, not recorded in time - lots of copy paste and dodgy programming at best - but I'm just happy to jot down a little musical idea that I can use later(or maybe never come back to).


----------



## CT (Feb 8, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'd like to hear more of it (shrugs.)


So you're saying I shouldn't have purged it all from the internet over the last few days to make way for a fresh start with a true Op. 1 (double concerto for cello and piano)? I wish I were kidding... it's just my perpetual midlife crisis.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 8, 2021)

Mike T said:


> So you're saying I shouldn't have purged it all from the internet over the last few days to make way for a fresh start with a true Op. 1 (double concerto for cello and piano)? I wish I were kidding... it's just my perpetual midlife crisis.


Are you serious? Mate, your stuff with the BBCSO was some of the best out there. Considered, musical, beautiful even. It's your work of course and completely up to you where it's to be found, but I strongly disagree with the idea your music should be purged like that!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 8, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> in light of my hot take that most of what we make shouldn't be our magnum opus - I'm going to post something I'm proud of: I had an idea earlier today and actually sketched the concept out a little in my DAW:
> 
> 
> View attachment ObscuredSketch.mp3
> ...


Sounds great to me. I wish I had ideas like you


----------



## Mitchell Gibbs (Feb 8, 2021)

This was my first live orchestra session. Not sure if you were looking for live or MIDI compositions.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Feb 8, 2021)

About 16 months ago I wrote an alternate theme for the series "The Mentalist".
I still come back to listen to it from time to time 



The melody is played by trumpets and high strings both from MA1 btw. - probably not the kind of music the library was intended for, but it works quite well I think.

(this has nothing to do with the original theme of the show - it was only inspired by the plot and the main character)


----------



## muk (Feb 8, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Love this, Muk. Really intricate strings and hits the mark for me. I feel I might be able to get through this inbox now..


Thank you Alex!


----------



## widescreen (Feb 8, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am religiously self-critical and as of today only have two compositions that I can go back and enjoy.
> 
> ...



Hi Troels,

My approach until your post was just that: compose the songs or pieces I always wanted to listen to but no one has written them, yet. The goal is to make music just for myself. If anyone else likes it, even better, but I myself have to like it first. And I would only be satisfied if I like it really much.
But when I read your post I get a little fear. If someone like you can be that self-critical that you only can have fun listening to just 2 own tracks. How can I, probably never reaching half your quality, ever be happy with my work if someone at your level cannot? My requirements on me are the same compared to yours, or Beethoven's...

I listened to A LOT of music from nearly every genre till today. And your compositions sometimes achieve even goosebumps on me. That's not the case very often. You made it. So you do not need to be THAT critical. I know how it is to be a perfectionist, but after discovering 8Dio and all the demos there I can say you have gathered the biggest amount of convincing demos compared to the other vendors, some of them could be even singles entering the charts. There are some I would have paid for myself. (OK, I have bought some libs from 8Dio, that should be adequate ).

These tracks are on my permanent shuffle playlist and I'm happy whenever they appear:

66 Tubas - A Little Bit Of A Lot Of Tubas
Silka Choir - Noil
Studio Vocal Series Jenifer - Majority
The NEW AGE Bundle - Plethora
V8P 8W Black Edition - The Eight Wonder
V8P Emperium Titan Choir - Panta Rhei
66 Trombones - I Can Feel

There are some more tracks from your other demo contributors, but yours are the most by far.

Sorry, I cannot post any audible demo of mine as I am too early in my development. The fragments I have already sound to me like a kid playing around. But I'm sure the first ever released to more than my family will definitely contain some 8Dio libs and be here in the forum.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 8, 2021)

"The Captain" sounded like doing something one crazy night so rash that it couldn't ever be undone. It took all the air from the room. That melodic theme is totally Troels, and I wish it had repeated unmodified before further development. The piece could have been a lot longer, and I would have held on for my life.


----------



## BradHoyt (Feb 8, 2021)

After getting impressions from a few other people, here's a tune that many of them cited as their favorite on my most recent soundtrack album -

​
And here's a piece that I personally like a lot that I wrote a few years ago... 

​


----------



## BradHoyt (Feb 8, 2021)

Alex Niedt said:


> Love your stuff, Troels. My favorite is actually just called "Arcs Demonstration" for Century Strings. That is just breathtaking in its simple beauty. Your Silka demos are gorgeous, too.
> 
> My reaction to almost all of my work is an eyeroll or shrug, but I'm pretty proud of this. I like how I married my influences here. Male vocals are me. Female vocals are a friend.



Really like this music.  Right now I'm getting back into writing some music with singers for the first time in quite a while, and this is inspiring.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Feb 8, 2021)

Alex Niedt said:


> Love your stuff, Troels. My favorite is actually just called "Arcs Demonstration" for Century Strings. That is just breathtaking in its simple beauty. Your Silka demos are gorgeous, too.
> 
> My reaction to almost all of my work is an eyeroll or shrug, but I'm pretty proud of this. I like how I married my influences here. Male vocals are me. Female vocals are a friend.



What a beautiful track Alex. What VST did you use for the solo vocal!


Alex Niedt said:


> Love your stuff, Troels. My favorite is actually just called "Arcs Demonstration" for Century Strings. That is just breathtaking in its simple beauty. Your Silka demos are gorgeous, too.
> 
> My reaction to almost all of my work is an eyeroll or shrug, but I'm pretty proud of this. I like how I married my influences here. Male vocals are me. Female vocals are a friend.



Wow Alex. This is a beautiful track. You have a gorgeous voice - both compositionally and vocally. Gorgeous!


----------



## Troels Folmann (Feb 8, 2021)

Mitchell Gibbs said:


> This was my first live orchestra session. Not sure if you were looking for live or MIDI compositions.



Hi Mitchell,

I am not looking for anything, but whatever is on your heart. It is always amazes me how much goes on in a real orchestra vs the computer. The contribution of each player. The way their bodies move in waves. All the little things that helps build emotion. Just being in the same room together. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## storyteller (Feb 8, 2021)

I have a bad habit of _never_ mixing and rendering out any of my personal tracks. Every now and then, a pop/rock song maybe, but that is still rare. Anyway... this thread inspired me, so I decided to mix and upload one that I recently rediscovered and had forgotten about entirely until a couple weeks ago. Probably in my top three fav instrumental tracks I've written. I really like the buildup to 2:30! So here you go, vi-world. I would appreciate any feedback too!

... and @Troels Folmann... your tracks are really inspiring and awesome. I know we are our own worst critics, but your stuff is incredible.



*Acoustic guitar is live (me), but all other instruments are sample libraries.*


----------



## CT (Feb 8, 2021)

Well it turns out I did actually force myself (ok, was forced by someone who wasn't compelled to hit mute every second like I was) to make a "highlight reel" drawn from my more score-ish stuff for some pitches last year, and didn't purge it, so here it is.


----------



## Guitarsound77 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Harry (Feb 9, 2021)

I find it very odd that a composer of the ability of the OP should say he's only happy with 2 of his pieces. Is he fishing for compliments, or is there just no hope for the rest of us?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 9, 2021)

Harry said:


> I find it very odd that a composer of the ability of the OP should say he's only happy with 2 of his pieces. Is he fishing for compliments, or is there just no hope for the rest of us?


do you have any perfectionists in your realm of influence? Being critical is partly what drives some people to greatness even at the cost of happiness. When the fastest runners get lower numbers in training - they beat themselves up for it, despite being still faster than 99.9999999% of the human race.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 9, 2021)

Harry said:


> I find it very odd that a composer of the ability of the OP should say he's only happy with 2 of his pieces. Is he fishing for compliments, or is there just no hope for the rest of us?


He is just critical which is fine. As for the rest of us, I have no problem liking some of what I do, with various favourites as well. What I do for music and sound has zero relevance here but lots of people like it and commission work from me etc etc There is room for all sorts of music and nothing wrong with what any of us make if we make it sincerely.


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 9, 2021)

@Troels Folmann What strikes me with your pieces is not only the arrangement but the huge sense of space. I'm calling you Reverb Guru !  Any tip to share ?


----------



## CT (Feb 9, 2021)

Troels, I like this one too.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Feb 9, 2021)

The intention of this thread is for people to share their best works - and perhaps to discuss the painful, but the necessary burden that perfection is. The psychological and emotional burden it has on us and our surroundings. The sacrifices it takes and perhaps break the myth of 5-minute masterpieces.

I always come back to thinking about Beethoven's 5th Symphony and how it took him four years to write it. Obsessing over that simple motif and the necessary insanity (by standard definition) it takes to write- and modulate something of that magnitude.

In regards to reverb - I think that subject deserves its own whole thread. I actually think I tend to overdo them and to me - its more an exercise of the ear - more than the intellect. 

I used to love reverbs because of their interstellar glory, but now its more a matter of how they sound together with the rest. I personally LOVE drier scores - with a couple of big reverb elements. It is harder to do, but sounds more contemporary and pleasant on the ear. 

So my only advice is to trust your ear over your intellect (and use unique reverbs pr. channel - no group stuff - just makes the mix muddy).


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 9, 2021)

BradHoyt said:


> After getting impressions from a few other people, here's a tune that many of them cited as their favorite on my most recent soundtrack album -
> 
> `<iframe style="border: 0; width: 350px; height: 470px;" src="https://bandcamp.com/EmbeddedPlayer/album=2834326174/size=large/bgcol=333333/linkcol=2ebd35/tracklist=false/track=3912660483/transparent=true/" seamless><a href="https://bradhoyt.bandcamp.com/album/the-music-of-newbury-hobbes-the-immorality-engine">The Music of Newbury &amp; Hobbes | The Immorality Engine by Brad Hoyt</a></iframe>`​And here's a piece that I personally like a lot that I wrote a few years ago...
> 
> `<iframe style="border: 0; width: 350px; height: 470px;" src="https://bandcamp.com/EmbeddedPlayer/album=2253050942/size=large/bgcol=333333/linkcol=ffffff/tracklist=false/track=902044828/transparent=true/" seamless><a href="https://bradhoyt.bandcamp.com/album/dolorous">Dolorous by Brad Hoyt</a></iframe>`​



TO POST BANDCAMP SONGS on the forum, it's better not to use the "embed" function. 

*But use the Media tool from the text editor's toolbar*.






And paste your Bandcamp TRACK URL in the field (not the "album" one).






Click continue and you'll post a clean code that will show the player.

Hope this helps,

Andre


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Feb 9, 2021)

Well... I don't know if it's one of my best works or not, but I did spend some time on this.
Inspired by The Last Samurai score...




@Troels Folmann Indeed, I also am having an increasing taste for tracks with less reverb than usual. It lets all those inner voices breath... brings out the delicate subtleties.

Cheers


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 9, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am religiously self-critical and as of today only have two compositions that I can go back and enjoy.
> 
> ...



Wow, love *The Captain* very much, Troels! The last part has an especially righteous climax after a slow building tension. I can't judge the "compositional structure" as I don't have any training or knowledge in that regards, but it sounds very solid to me. 

This ▼ is my first self-produced project, not a _composition_ but a cover. I started in February 2020 and completed on November 30th or thereabout. It was intense, but I loved the challenge and being stretched beyond anything I had done before. Every musician played by ear, bringing their own vibe. I'm on keys, virtual instruments, production and mixing.

To be honest, I miss that drive of intensity. Once in a while I love going back to the song and be carried by the story and the music. Not perfect, but I think pretty dang enjoyable.  Self-criticism was part of the whole journey, yes. And I'm always very self-conscious when I share the link, especially here among professionals.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 10, 2021)

Your best work... That's difficult.

First, because I keep hearing everything that's perfectible when I play own my music, making it impossible to think it's good enough.

Then, it's scary because you feel your whole work will be judged based on that single track you post.
If it's not good but you advertise it as being your best... Well... :-/

Finally, being proud of my work... This has so many levels.
Ok, I've had a nice results on a scoring contest (my take was amongst those screened during a festival). I'm proud of that. Is it my best work? Depends on what you are looking at.
I've had tracks accepted by a publisher. As a hobbyist with a day job, kids and too little time on my hands, that came as a good surprise and I'm proud of it. 
I've even have tracks sold and got my first royalties statement a couple of months ago Also proud of this. But those were for tracks with only percussions (samba-like). Are those my best tracks or the most interesting tracks ever when it comes to composition? Definitely not.

So... 
After fighting myself very hard, I'm forcing myself to post this snip of a track I made that I find is not the worst I've done 🙃

View attachment Outside Again_ The Adventure Short.mp3


----------



## CT (Feb 10, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> I keep hearing everything that's perfectible when I play own my music, making it impossible to think it's good enough.


I've found that this only goes away with time. If I listen to stuff from months or years ago, I can hear it without "editing." More recent stuff is still too fluid and open to change in my mind.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 10, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> The intention of this thread is for people to share their best works - and perhaps to discuss the painful, but the necessary burden that perfection is.




great video that in the 2nd half talks about mentality, perfectionism, and coincidently also mentioned that everyone not every piece is going to be your beethoven's 5th


----------



## Germain B (Feb 10, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> [...]
> This ▼ is my first self-produced project, not a _composition_ but a cover. I started in February 2020 and completed on November 30th or thereabout. It was intense, but I loved the challenge and being stretched beyond anything I had done before. Every musician played by ear, bringing their own vibe. I'm on keys, virtual instruments, production and mixing.
> [...]



Wow, loved that ! What a great job you did here !


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 11, 2021)

There are some lovely tracks on this thread.

Troels, I really like the tracks you posted but honestly I think they are hard to separate from the extreme high quality tracks you post demoing your libraries. In fact, that to me was a highlight of a new product of yours coming out, hearing what you can do with them. I remember in particular your tracks for the propanium as being absolutely stunning.

I know what you mean by being self critical. By the time I have finished (well...abandoned) a track I usually hate it. But then I come back to it in a few weeks and am pleasantly surprised quite often. But sometimes I come back and wince at its triteness or garbled execution. So it's hard to tell in the moment at times.

I have recently "invented" my own niche genre - Epic Steampunk - which has been very inspiring and fun. I have gotten in to theremin's, analogue synths, Stroh violin, and some rather boutique and awesome sound libraries. I am mixing lots of influences, Dr Who, Blade Runner, War of the Worlds (Jeff Wayne), and HZ's Sherlock Holmes. God it's fun. If I listen to any of my own music it tends to be from the two albums I have done in this style.

I suppose a good example would be this one:



But a track I really enjoy personally is this:



I use waves crashing instead of cymbals, and the echo ping in the first half gets closer to the main ping by a semiquaver each time. A little Easter egg I personally enjoy.

But my lockdown challenge last year was to learn Blender and Hitfilm and so we produced a short CGI music video to go with one of the tracks. I had myself turned into a cyborg evil conductor type CGI character called Dr Ignatius Cole who leaves trail of destruction in his wake. Don't judge me too harshly - we did this entirely learning everything from scratch so its a little amateurish but still fun I think.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 15, 2021)

Enjoying my 8dio @Troels Folmann SoundCloud playlist...









8Dio Advanced Guitars Guitalele: "Warmth" by Troels Folmann


This track was primarily composed with samples from 8Dio Guitalele A virtual music software instrument (VST/AU/AAX) by www.8dio.com Follow us on Facebook: www.facebook.com/8dio.productions Follow us




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





❤️


----------



## brianbuchanan (Feb 19, 2021)

Troels, a friend of mine told me about you years ago, and your samples were why I bought anything from 8dio. I can't remember the track, its was maybe 10 years ago? But it was so pretty and haunting and dark, and powerful. I'm into both. And yes, there are a lot of good tracks in this thread, so it's important to remind myself of the community effort making music is. Not just an alone ambition that hopefully works out somehow. It's good to awaken the doubt and share that to the light and let surface our doubts. Good stuff on here, and wow, so glad to have a place like this to share and be inspired.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 19, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Then, it's scary because you feel your whole work will be judged based on that single track you post.
> If it's not good but you advertise it as being your best... Well... :-/


My thoughts haha!

Nevermind, here is my own current favorit track from the rather "epic genre". I notice some mix issues today that I didn't hear back then, but I still think the orchestration and the main melody is pretty cool.




...and one for those who are more into quiet "classical" stuff. Some will know this, I posted it shortly after the release of CSW as an inofficial demo.




Just recently made a Soundcloud account.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 19, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am religiously self-critical and as of today only have two compositions that I can go back and enjoy.
> 
> ...



Wow, Captain is awesome, pulsating, pretty intense. Great mix too.


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 20, 2021)

There's no shortage of Troels' music in my Liked Soundcloud list. Lots of great music in this thread already which definitely made me a bit gun shy to post something...!!!

For better or worse this is one my more favorite pieces and likely my level best right now:


Something I've noticed about myself when it comes to listening to my own music, I've found it easier for me to find some level of enjoyment with it when I listen by myself. The moment that I share it with others (whether we're in the same room or if I've posted it up for the public to hear) it's like my ears change. I feel like I'm listening to the music through someone else's ears, but with the sensibilities of a far greater composer/musician. It's like the highlighters and red markers come out to play, pointing out all of my music and production shortcomings in some type of comparison game. It's part of the machine that fuels my imposter syndrome dealings.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2021)

Yay! Tom Holkenborg’s 4th season of Studio Time has started.

Nice to see that he uses Lacrimosa in this demo @Troels Folmann


----------



## TintoL (Mar 18, 2021)

My likes library in soundcloud is filled with Troels music.

There is so much amazing work in this thread that I am not sure my best work will get to the knees of the work shown here. However, because music is meant to be shared, here is what I think is the best piece i've done so far.


----------



## chrisr (Mar 19, 2021)

Alex Niedt said:


> Male vocals are me. Female vocals are a friend.



Only just listened to this for some reason - really, really beautiful work Alex!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 19, 2021)

I am fairly happy with this little thing from last year. It's a title for a radio program about forgotten women thinkers from history:


It's not long nor elaborate, but I am very happy with the mood and rhythm of it. And so were the producers of said radio program.


----------



## dariusofwest (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks for your sharing your pieces Troels!

I am also not quite happy with most of my work so here's two of what I felt was some of my strongest work.

This character theme for the Aquadine video game (live strings&winds). I felt like I finally learned how to write some okay sounding softer music with this one.- 

and this title theme for my webseries (live strings/brass/winds) Still not that happy with the mix, but okay with how the writing and sound turned out.-


----------



## dhmusic (Aug 5, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am religiously self-critical and as of today only have two compositions that I can go back and enjoy.
> 
> ...





Looking back, some of the tracks I'm most proud of are ones we did some 6 or 7 years ago. Time flies haha

I used to listen to these thinking about all the improvements I could have made. Now I like them as they are though and I have fond memories of the struggle I went through to get them to where they were, steadily improving with each one.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 5, 2021)

Great melody on Certain Fate Douglas!


----------



## dhmusic (Aug 5, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Great melody on Certain Fate Douglas!


Aww thanks Troels! First thing I ever sent anyone so it has some sentimental value.

"Origins" is still one of my favorite tracks of yours btw. That intro is so evocative! Back in 2012 I was just like "how is this possible." Still gives me big, heroic, motivating feels - which has always been a huge strength of your music


----------



## PeterN (Aug 6, 2021)

storyteller said:


> I have a bad habit of _never_ mixing and rendering out any of my personal tracks. Every now and then, a pop/rock song maybe, but that is still rare. Anyway... this thread inspired me, so I decided to mix and upload one that I recently rediscovered and had forgotten about entirely until a couple weeks ago. Probably in my top three fav instrumental tracks I've written. I really like the buildup to 2:30! So here you go, vi-world. I would appreciate any feedback too!
> 
> ... and @Troels Folmann... your tracks are really inspiring and awesome. I know we are our own worst critics, but your stuff is incredible.
> 
> ...



Your music could have vocals. Imagine Tom Waits singing to that.


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 7, 2021)

Ok, since we're sharing. I never finish anything, but this one I finished and rather like:


----------



## storyteller (Aug 8, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Your music could have vocals. Imagine Tom Waits singing to that.


Thanks Peter. I hadn’t considered vocals with this track before. I’ll have to listen to some TW and try to hear what you are thinking on this. 🙂


----------



## fixxer49 (Aug 8, 2021)

Something different. Dug this glorified demo [edit: removed] up from the archives while doing some hard drive hygiene. Perhaps not my “best” overall, but definitely the one that makes me the saddest 

Never saw the light of day.

From a long-abandoned, long-aborted would-be rock opera…


----------



## Cybercub (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi Troels,

I like the first track! I have just started my journey making music, and while I certainly have of few tracks on Soundcloud, I am posting my most recent. Feel free to hear the others.

The issue I have with making music is,
- I try first, youtube 2nd for guidance on why I can't get the sound I am looking for. I learn this way.
- I still don't have a good understanding on how to master or EQ Orchestral thematic music, and is very evident. If I ever learn how to master properly, I will re-work all previous tracks.
- I am very self-conscience of what I make. I hear AWESOME stuff on these forums and am super Jealous! I can only hope I achieve that level of quality some day.

Despite it all, when I sit at my workstation and begin playing I get lost into the music and play for a solid 10-15 minutes recording with an ensemble patch. I am a very emotional based player and it is extremely satisfying and relaxing! Although, like many others (presumably), I play this really great melody and forgot to RECORD and not a prayer of playing it back exactly like I did the first time lol.

Please, whoever listens to this or any track I have. Leave me some feedback or what to focus on and what I should learn next. I can youtube all day, but as the saying goes "You don't know what you don't know".


----------



## Cybercub (Aug 8, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Your best work... That's difficult.
> 
> First, because I keep hearing everything that's perfectible when I play own my music, making it impossible to think it's good enough.
> 
> ...


I loved it!


----------



## PeterN (Aug 9, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Thanks Peter. I hadn’t considered vocals with this track before. I’ll have to listen to some TW and try to hear what you are thinking on this. 🙂



Sorry, I dont mean to steal your show, just since you asked feedback, and didnt get any. I think your writing style opens up many possibilities. Just wanted to encourage you.

That track would just need some small adjustment in chord progressions, maybe a bit clearer melody, maybe occasionally a single instrument with vocals, then back to orchestra etc. A voice of late Dylan, Tom Waits, old man Johnny Cash - something like that. Not so much work.

I mean, this opens the door for lyrics/poetry, so you could basically build on the art. It is interesting to make lyrics too, if done well, it can become more powerful. Its like a new spice in the soup.

I think that style of music has a lot of potential for taking it further. With some adjustment. Just wanted to throw this in, since you asked feedback. Cheers.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 9, 2021)

Interesting topic. I don't know if this one is any good. Never really got any feedback ever on it nor really cared to, but it happens to be one of the first pieces done entirely with samples of my that I can even bear to listen to even after completing it. That's gotta count for something.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 9, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Interesting topic. I don't know if this one is any good. Never really got any feedback ever on it nor really cared to, but it happens to be one of the first pieces done entirely with samples of my that I can even bear to listen to even after completing it. That's gotta count for something.


Fantastic level of energy in that piece, whilst not getting muddy. Great stuff José!


----------



## storyteller (Aug 9, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Sorry, I dont mean to steal your show, just since you asked feedback, and didnt get any. I think your writing style opens up many possibilities. Just wanted to encourage you.
> 
> That track would just need some small adjustment in chord progressions, maybe a bit clearer melody, maybe occasionally a single instrument with vocals, then back to orchestra etc. A voice of late Dylan, Tom Waits, old man Johnny Cash - something like that. Not so much work.
> 
> ...


Peter, I really do like these ideas. It is certainly something I am going to explore. I do enjoy writing pop/folk/country as well, but I’ve never really considered blending them together in that way. I definitely appreciate the feedback on it and pointing me in a potentially fun new direction to experiment with. 👍


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 9, 2021)

Well good thing we others can still enjoy your tracks 


This song is just amazing : )


----------



## SamC (Aug 10, 2021)

Phenomenal work in this thread - very inspiring.

I love the stuff I grew up with, Silvestri, Williams, Debney, Horner, etc. So it was fun being asked to compose something in that style a couple of times. My 2 faves I’ve done and had a blast writing/recording:

Video of live recording session

Sweetened with live players


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 10, 2021)

What a great thread @Troels Folmann !

I consider myself a “recovering perfectionist.” I lowered my standards for myself — allowing myself to ‘make bad music’ — before I shared music with the world again (after a long hiatus).

Here are a couple pieces that come to mind, as compositions I can go back and enjoy.

8Dio libraries were used in all of them, iirc 

'Epic Americana'
This one was a collab with a banjo player, and a good friend who had some sample libraries I didn’t. It was written for a TV show (and used).

I also created my own Kontakt library for it: a “steel picked steel string” acoustic guitar sample library, for the B section — using steel banjo picks on my guitar.

Played my own harmonica and guitar. But I like the melody and countermelody (virtual instruments) because they are clear and simple and well suited to the genre.

References were from the Bleeding Fingers soundtrack to Alaskan Bush People, aka ‘epic Americana’ :









Westward Son (heard on History Ch: Blood Money) [w/Mike Stidolph & Jon Carlile]


Heard on The History Channel: Blood Money "Ready Ore Not" s01e03 By Nathan Carlton, Mike Stidolph and Jon Carlile. Hear more like this: https://soundcloud.com/soundbed/sets/cinematic-americana




soundcloud.app.goo.gl






This one has been used repeatedly for European promos of shows. Real crime mystery show teasers and such. The reference was from The Martian soundtrack. I still didn’t have many “highly recommended” libraries yet, so it was all about conveying the right emotion with what I had available at the time, including a lot of Komplete orchestral instruments. I was working on how to evolve from a ‘mood’ into something slightly bigger and cinematic, without making the music over complicated.









Edge of Abyss (heard on the Promo for L'affaire Courjault)


Parcours meurtrier d'une mère ordinaire: L'affaire Courjault




soundcloud.app.goo.gl






This one has been used repeatedly for action sequences. I find it amusing because I made what I consider a production ‘mistake’ that ended up in the final, but listeners never seem to care.









Action Mettle (heard on MTV The Challenge)


Heard on MTV: The Challenge Final Reckoning: The Affair (#3204)




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





I think one of the factors that reinforces me “liking” a piece of my own is whether it has served some purpose in the outside world. For instance if it’s been accepted by enough people (publisher, music supervisor, editor, production company, etc.) to eventually land on TV.


----------



## Cybercub (Aug 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> What a great thread @Troels Folmann !
> 
> I consider myself a “recovering perfectionist.” I lowered my standards for myself — allowing myself to ‘make bad music’ — before I shared music with the world again (after a long hiatus).
> 
> ...


Westward Son sounds like it would had been a perfect fit for the Firefly series.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 10, 2021)

Cybercub said:


> Westward Son sounds like it would had been a perfect fit for the Firefly series.


Oh yeah! Good call that could be a good fit. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 5, 2021)

Going to post another one here. I am very pleased how this one turned out and how it worked. It's the theme for one shot rpg played live on radio and streamed online.

I wrote the theme song and designed the ambient sounds for it. Eventually the ambiences had over 450 channels of audio and I got to use my kids as screaming tentacled space monsters....


----------



## KEM (Sep 6, 2021)

I guess it’d have to be this if I’m picking, although it’s not entirely original I did do a lot of interpretation to make it my own


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 7, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Well it turns out I did actually force myself (ok, was forced by someone who wasn't compelled to hit mute every second like I was) to make a "highlight reel" drawn from my more score-ish stuff for some pitches last year, and didn't purge it, so here it is.



I guess you don't realise how good this sounds


----------



## CT (Sep 7, 2021)

Ivan M. said:


> I guess you don't realise how good this sounds


Well that's very kind of you to say, and I appreciate it, but you're right. I almost never can listen to something I've done and feel really sure about it, despite the reactions of others. I've certainly never managed to feel as enthusiastically ecstatic as I often do about music from other composers. I don't know if anyone really can have the same relationship with their own music as they do with the music of others, but then, maybe we don't really write for ourselves anyway.


----------



## ka00 (Sep 7, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> Well it turns out I did actually force myself (ok, was forced by someone who wasn't compelled to hit mute every second like I was) to make a "highlight reel" drawn from my more score-ish stuff for some pitches last year, and didn't purge it, so here it is.



Such gorgeous stuff. That track at 2:45...


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 7, 2021)

I remember people liking some of my tracks I didn't expect them to. In my mind, they were not supposed to like them. "But why do you like that one!? It's hideous! I hate it! Listen to this one, this one is way more cool". But, no... They simply like "that one". 

So, we have a responsibility for our talent, to create music and release it into the world. And then let the world decide what it likes, that's not our job. Just create it, grow it and when it's good enough release it, and that's it.


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 7, 2021)

One more thing, that might be offensive. Feeling uncomfortable of being judged is natural. But be careful, and just consider the idea that perfectionism can come from narcissism. "I have to be perfect!" "I have to be admired!" No. You don't. I don't. No one does.

Our music just needs to be good enough. Perfecting it too much makes it dull, all edges gone, all character gone, and you never have a peace of mind. Some of my best tracks are improvisations.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 7, 2021)

Haven't written it yet.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 7, 2021)

In my newest album, I'd say these are among my best for sure.


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 7, 2021)

Great thread! Lots of amazing pieces in here but I haven’t had time to go through all of them just yet.

I posted this on YouTube a couple of years ago but got a downvote quite soon afterwards. Made me kinda feel dejected as I’d spent about 24 years working on it (not in total, just over that time period) so I deleted that video. I’m not sure whether it was the composition or the mixing or the programming or all of it they didn’t like. I wish I knew then I could try and make improvements. Anyhow, I still think it’s my best completed work although, I lack a ton of confidence so it’s hard for me to gauge tbh. Listening back now I think I could improve the sound of the brass. It’s all done in BBCSO but I have VSL Synchron Brass now so maybe I’ll replace it with that as I feel it’s much better, although I do really like the sound of the Maida Vale room.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 8, 2021)

Actually there are some of my compositions I like, but as mentioned above, it's not because of their quality (musical or programming-wise), but just because some feel like they're exactly what I wanted to write at the time.
The one I can share is below, this one is a special case, as my small son love it and when we are traveling in the car he shouts from time to time from the back seat: "put the goblin music again!" That makes me the proudest person in the world for a few seconds


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 8, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Great thread! Lots of amazing pieces in here but I haven’t had time to go through all of them just yet.
> 
> I posted this on YouTube a couple of years ago but got a downvote quite soon afterwards. Made me kinda feel dejected as I’d spent about 24 years working on it (not in total, just over that time period) so I deleted that video. I’m not sure whether it was the composition or the mixing or the programming or all of it they didn’t like. I wish I knew then I could try and make improvements. Anyhow, I still think it’s my best completed work although, I lack a ton of confidence so it’s hard for me to gauge tbh. Listening back now I think I could improve the sound of the brass. It’s all done in BBCSO but I have VSL Synchron Brass now so maybe I’ll replace it with that as I feel it’s much better, although I do really like the sound of the Maida Vale room.



Hey Darren, it really is good!

To get this out of the way: Downvoting music, especially what we do, is just mean and destructive, don't pay attention to that. Downvoting only makes sense when people give bad opinions, politics etc, but even then it's better to write a counter-argument rather than silently downvoting.

You composition is good. Harmony, melody, orchestration, everything is there. What it emotionally communicates and the harmonic style might not be to everyone's taste, or mine, but that's irrelevant to the compositional quality. It is good and has all the qualities.

It would work as film music perfectly, and it could easily be a part of classical repertoire.
Some of the people here just don't realise how good music they create. They are just unknown, not accomplished, not marketed, and think they are bad. Production might be good or bad, doesn't matter, let's look at the musical ideas. And compare to some of the established works that get played by orchestras. Much of classical music is just plain boring and unimaginative. Even more with radio music.

PS to others: I feel like I'm talking too much and spamming the thread, so if that's the case, sorry about that.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 8, 2021)

Here are two pieces for solo piano I was always particularly proud of:


----------



## angeruroth (Sep 8, 2021)

I've been reluctant to post in this thread 'cause I don't even know what "best" means anymore when I'm talking abut my own music, but today I allowed myself to listen to my SC tracks, thinking I would be proud of my oldest, more orchestral pieces... Or one of the experimental stuff... Until I heard the one below and my eyes became water.

It's not that old, nor orchestral or complex or perfect, but it perfectly reflects how I was feeling and why I needed to compose it, and I can't for the love of the whole universe keep the tears inside, so if music should move our souls I think this is the one.


----------



## bosone (Sep 8, 2021)

This song



it started my journey into instruments from the world.


and this one:



I wrote it for a girl that some years later became my wife...


----------



## Argy Ottas (Sep 8, 2021)

bosone said:


> This song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You Italians know how to write love ballads!


----------



## Argy Ottas (Sep 8, 2021)

angeruroth said:


> I've been reluctant to post in this thread 'cause I don't even know what "best" means anymore when I'm talking abut my own music, but today I allowed myself to listen to my SC tracks, thinking I would be proud of my oldest, more orchestral pieces... Or one of the experimental stuff... Until I heard the one below and my eyes became water.
> 
> It's not that old, nor orchestral or complex or perfect, but it perfectly reflects how I was feeling and why I needed to compose it, and I can't for the love of the whole universe keep the tears inside, so if music should move our souls I think this is the one.



Well, don't know if it's your best work, but man, this is a very sweet and inner piece and you should be proud for it!


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 8, 2021)

I've received a lot of positive feedback on this work, but even moreso, the popularity of my walkthrough video on how I made it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 8, 2021)

This thread has some truly amazing works.

I'm hoping that my best work is yet to come, but if I have to choose, I'll go with this one:
(Excited to announce that this piece will be performed in Russia by the Siberian Symphony Orchestra in March 2022.)


----------



## KEM (Sep 10, 2021)

I keep forgetting about this track, but I’m very happy with how it came out, and I like the video I was able to make with my friend as well


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 10, 2021)

My best orchestral composition to date


----------



## I like music (Sep 10, 2021)

muk said:


> These are fantastic pieces Troels! Both the compositions and the mockups are stunning.
> 
> The quality of the pieces you posted actually makes it very hard to post something myself. I'll do so anyway.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh it was your string quartet. I had it on my phone and have listened to it probably 5,000 times over the last year or so. Are you selling it anywhere? I'd love to officially purchase it.

PS is there a shareable MIDI? Understood if you don't or can't share. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## from_theashes (Sep 10, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Your best work... That's difficult.
> 
> First, because I keep hearing everything that's perfectible when I play own my music, making it impossible to think it's good enough.
> 
> ...


I think it’s impossible to tell what’s your/my best work, since it is all very subjective. An objective perfect arranged and orchestrated piece might not be your favorit, since it doesn’t trigger you.

This one is still my favorite:


But there are many components that come together why this is my favorite:
- it was my first time scoring a scene.
- I really like the source-video and enjoyed the whole experience.
- It was my first time using AlbionONE with Studio Strings Pro and I really dig the sound.
- I had some spare time, some days off, no pressure, no rush and it was really enjoyable to work on it.
- I still like the result and watch that video from time to time.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 10, 2021)

Adam Takacs said:


> My best orchestral composition to date



I like that!!


----------



## muk (Sep 10, 2021)

I like music said:


> Ahhhh it was your string quartet. I had it on my phone and have listened to it probably 5,000 times over the last year or so. Are you selling it anywhere? I'd love to officially purchase it.
> 
> PS is there a shareable MIDI? Understood if you don't or can't share. Just thought I'd ask.


Hey thanks, that's very kind of you! I am not selling the audio anywhere. I just uploaded the piece here as I don't have an idea what to do with it yet.

Unfortunately there is no midi for this piece. I tried to make a mockup. I stopped after a few bars as it just didn't work. I couldn't make it sound good with sampled solo strings. That's why I had it recorded with a real string quartet in the end. If you's like I can share the score though. Just send me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 11, 2021)

I am thoroughly enjoying this thread - keep up the great work everyone


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 11, 2021)

Ivan M. said:


> "I have to be perfect!" "I have to be admired!" No. You don't. I don't. No one does.


wait, whut??

oh well better late than never, _DAD_


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Jan 12, 2022)

Maybe not the absolute best, but most meaningful around this time of year. Tim Davis on vocals.


----------



## I like music (Jan 12, 2022)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Maybe not the absolute best, but most meaningful around this time of year. Tim Davis on vocals.


Nice. 
And that voice!!!


----------



## jim2b (Jan 12, 2022)

Dracula 2021 by Jim Helman


Based on diary entries from Bram Stoker's novel "Dracula"



jimhelman.com





Hi folks,

Based on the diary entries from Bram Stoker’s novel Dracula.

It’s 20 minutes long. I hope you enjoy it.

Jim


----------

